# Can you tell me whats wrong with bobby?



## soler (Mar 27, 2017)

https://ibb.co/fsZ1tv
the scale on hes beak and the length of it, what can it be?


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't know for sure whats your with your bird, but you should definitely go take her to an avian vet or at the very least an avian savvy vet, her beak is super long. And looks like she may have scaly mite. Btw I'm saying she because your bird appears to be a female due to the pale colouring of her cere.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums,

For how long have you had this budgie? When you got her, was she already showing symptoms, was the beak already elongated?

I agree that your budgie has scaly face mites, it's already in quite an advanced stage and the damage done on the beak has likely caused the overgrowth.
You need to have your budgie seen by an avian vet specialist for a full examination on her overall health, not just for acquiring the product to treat the mites, she may need additional medication/vitamins depending on how fragile her condition really is.
Given the severity of the case, she will likely need multiple treatments. 
After each treatment, it's important that you thoroughly wash and disinfect the whole cage and accessories (perches, food/water bowls, toys etc). 
The same procedure goes of any play areas where your budgie has out of cage time in. This is done in order to prevent a re-infestation from the mites.

I hope your budgie will soon be on the road of recovery, best of luck.


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

I completely agree with aluz, this is a serious infestation of scaly mites and your budgie should be treated by an avian vet as soon as possible. Hopefully this link will be helpful: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies...-avian-vet-finder-administering-medicine.html


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm sorry to see that your bird is in such a sad state. She definitely needs immediate care from an avian vet. She has a very advanced case of mites, which will likely take multiple treatments to cure.

Please keep us updated on her recovery process


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi soler and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice; your little girl needs urgent medical attention to help her with the mites or her condition will worsen dramatically. 

It's great to have you with us, and you couldn't have come to a better place to learn even more about the best of budgie care! 

Be sure to read through the forum's Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to stay up to date on all aspects of budgie care. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! :thumbsup: 

Please keep us posted on how your girl's condition progresses! Additionally, be sure to look for an avian vet as soon as possible to take her in. 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

This is an advanced case of scaley face mites, but with time and proper treatment by an avian vet, she (appears to be a female) will become beautiful.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take your budgie to an Avian Vet for treatment of the Scaly Mites and update us on her condition after her treatment.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340426-common-avian-parasites.html

I'm closing your thread at this time. 
Please send me a Private Message when you are ready for it to be reopened for your update and I'll take care of it for you at that time. *


----------

